# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Liz Williams R.I.P.

## Ruary

Dear All,
I regret to have to announce the Redmond Williams' wife, Elizabeth has died, peacefully, in the early hours of this morning. She has had a long battle with cancer.
Funeral arrangements have not been made as yet.
Ruary

----------


## Rosie

I don't know many of the Irish beekepers but Elizabeth was the one who got me up to dance at the last BIBBA conference.  She seemed a lovely person and I'm sure she will be missed.

Rosie

----------

